# [SOLVED] Garmin nuvi 1300 not being detected by pc



## gmcsweeney (Nov 16, 2012)

I was/am trying to update maps on my Garmin nuvi 1300. Have had numerous problems thus far. Readers Digest version I have downloaded required files from the Garmin site. Once on pc after clicking install nothing happens. It would appear as though pc not recognizing/detecting gps unit. When gps unit is connected to a charger no problem with charging and on screen displays. When connected to pc the green line never completes across screen, it sort of tries to complete green line but never accomplished goal.:smile: It keeps trying though. Sorry if this does not belong here.


----------



## chauffeur2 (Feb 7, 2006)

*Re: Garmin nuvi 1300 not being detected by pc*

Hello gmcsweeney, :wave:

Have you been to the Garmin™ website and downloaded the Garmin Updater?
If not, I recommend that you do.
I have a Garmin™ nuvi unit and it requires the Updater to be downloaded to your PC/Laptop _before_ the unit is attached.
Once downloaded and installed, open the Updater then attach the Garmin™; it should then be recognised and the updates will start.
Give this a try, and post back with the results.

Kind Regards,


----------



## gmcsweeney (Nov 16, 2012)

*Re: Garmin nuvi 1300 not being detected by pc*

Yes, Done that have files on pc. But nothing happens after that... click install nada


----------



## gmcsweeney (Nov 16, 2012)

*Re: Garmin nuvi 1300 not being detected by pc*

btw aside from having outdated maps gps unit works fine.


----------



## gmcsweeney (Nov 16, 2012)

*Re: Garmin nuvi 1300 not being detected by pc*

btw pc is a netbook running windows xp


----------



## chauffeur2 (Feb 7, 2006)

*Re: Garmin nuvi 1300 not being detected by pc*

Please check that you have the correct Garmin™ USB cable; they are very fickle if the wrong cable is utilised.


----------



## gmcsweeney (Nov 16, 2012)

*Re: Garmin nuvi 1300 not being detected by pc*

Will do that could be it.:smile:


----------



## chauffeur2 (Feb 7, 2006)

*Re: Garmin nuvi 1300 not being detected by pc*

Post back with what happens. :wave:


----------



## chauffeur2 (Feb 7, 2006)

*Re: Garmin nuvi 1300 not being detected by pc*

*An update*.

Hi gmcsweeney, :wave:

I had to update my Garmin™ nuvi 2455LMT this morning (local time), and the Garmin Lifetime Updater _would not_ work.
The solution was to login to MyGarmin™ at the Garmin™ website, where I was offerred their 'new' updater *Garmin™ Express*; this proved to be very helpful indeed.
Garmin™ Express updated the firmware and maps (489Mb) without any problems.
Perhaps this is what you need as well.

Garmin™ Express download site.

Post back with the results.

Kind Regards,


----------



## gmcsweeney (Nov 16, 2012)

*Re: Garmin nuvi 1300 not being detected by pc*

Problem solved... or so I think maybe. I used a cable that Came with an external hard drive I have. Plugging it in resulted in obvious difference. It says it installed updates on voice and maps 49 states. Both files totaled together about 1,4 gig. The voice took maybe 5 minutes to install. The maps maybe 30 minutes or more. At the end it said my device was properly updated. On the unit 1300 nuvi can see no where where it says so. Anyway i think its good now. Thanks for the help...


----------



## chauffeur2 (Feb 7, 2006)

Hello gmcsweeney, :wave:

I am sincerely pleased that you've got the Garmin™ finally updated. :4-clap:

Feel free to post back in the future if you experience any further problems with the Garmin™ or your PC.

:4-cheers:

KInd Regards,


----------

